# Pre-Eclampsia .. AGAIN :'( delivery at 34 weeks?



## mrsty

well after having my son at 33+4 due to pre-eclampsia last time and him spending 3 days on cpap but coming home after 11 days (which was great)
i thought this pregnancy was running smoothly until the last couple of weeks...
protein in 24 hr urine has now gone up to 6.3g, bp is under control with labetalol at the moment but consultant just wants to get me to 34 weeks and then deliver.. :cry: :cry:

so ladies.. 

i know i have experience in this but im terrified of scbu again cos its just so tearing.. but im just lookign for a little reassurance for how my little girl might cope at 34 weeks? what can i expect? im trying to be prepared this time so any stories or experiences you can share id much appreciate it ladies 

:hugs: thanks for listening xx


----------



## nov_mum

My boy was delivered at 35 weeks due to PET and he was small but a good size for date (5lb8oz) and held his temp and blood glucose level so he stayed with me on the ward and we went home 4 days later. A friend who was pregnant with a girl, was recently told by her OB that girls develop quicker in utero. She was told that that they would deliver her at 34 weeks and being that she was having a girl, it was on her side. 

What I am trying to say is that if your placenta has been working fine (as PET can effect the placenta) and you are delivered at 34 weeks, then you may have a similar experience to me, especially if you are having a girl.

I had PET with both my pregnancies so I can fully sympathise with you about the uncertainties and the frustrations that come with it. Good luck. I hope all goes well for you and your bubs.


----------



## Snugggs

hiya :wave:

My DS was born at 30 weeks due to me having pre eclamsia and HELP syndrome. He was a low weight for his age coming in at just 2lb 12oz. We were both given 24 hours to live unless they delivered. DS was in hospital for a month, put onto breathing apperatus and a feeding tube. 

All this said though, any other baby at 30 weeks (so i was told) wouldn't have been in this danger, it was purley to the fact that he was soooo light. He was a constant fighter and after a week of the feeding tube he took to a bottle.

I guess what i'm trying to say is i think you and bambino will be just fine :hugs:. You already had a "premature" experience (which i think is half the battle).

I wish you all the luck in the world (and chin up :flower:)


----------



## pink23

my lo was born at 36 weeks not that early but had to go on scbu and noeonatal because he was breathing funny but they were really nice and supportive.
I`m sure everything will be fine and they are doing it for the best. goodluck and keeps us updated xx


----------



## lizziedripping

34 weeks AND a girl? Chances are she'll be perfectly fine hun.

Girls do sooo much better if born prem, and 34 weeks is not really that prem anyway. My daughter was born at 24wks, and despite a horrific journey and months in hospital, she is now a fit and healthy 5yr old. Whilst weight and health is an issue for preemies, at 34 weeks her problems, if any are likely to be minimal.

If I can get to 34wks with these boys, I'd be ecstatic. If I could get past 30 I'd be thrilled.

I know it's easy to say, but please try not to worry, and instead look forward to the birth of your beautiful bubba xxx


----------



## angelstardust

Strangely DS2 who was delivered at 33 weeks (em c section after an abruption due to PE, 5lb12oz) actually did better than DS1 who was delivered at 35 weeks (induction due to PE 5lb5oz) after the first week. 

You will be amazed at the difference a week makes and girls do mature quicker. 

I'd expect her to spend some time in SCBU, a bit of hypoglycemia (low blood sugars, it's a side effect of the labitalol) touch of jaundice, sleepyness from that causing some feeding problems. Once the feeding is down and she is more alert and feeding well she should be allowed home. Possible breathing problems but it depends on how well she copes with delivery. Have you had steroids or will you be getting them in the week of delivery? They make a huge difference. 

Don't expect SCBU to be any easier because you have been there before, all 3 times were just as bad for me, even though I knew what was going on and knew what to expect, those damned hormones just get in the way. At least the second and third time I knew that the breakdown I had about 7-10 days in would only last a day! 

Oh and guess what? Third time, no pre eclampsia at all!!!


----------



## lottie7

I had pre eclampsia with both my first and second pregnancies, so I know how you are feeling. Just wanted to let you know both my little girls were just fine.
xx


----------



## katy1310

Sorry to hear you are having a tough time :( Sounds like we are in a similar position. I am just back from a night in hospital (well several trips back and forward and 2 separate overnight stays) and been told I am most likely developing pre eclampsia. They said they are probably looking at me being delivered in the next few weeks and that I might make it to 30 weeks....I feel really scared about what to expect and whether my baby will survive. they said they will leave the baby in as long as they possibly can and just try to get the right moment for baby and me. They gave me a steroid injection to mature the baby's lungs and I'm now on tablets for high blood pressure and aspirin.


----------



## lottie7

Hope you're ok?


----------



## katy1310

Just an update that after my pre eclampsia got really bad, our gorgeous daughter was delivered at exactly 27 weeks and is doing absolutely brilliantly in the neonatal unit. She was on CPAP for the first 10 days then a ventilator for a few days because she was getting tired, but she came off that again today and they are really pleased with her progress. 

She is changing every day and growing beautifully. She is just on breastmilk now - they took away the machine that was supplementing the milk. 

She is now 2 weeks and 2 days old and doing so well :)


----------



## baileykenz

thats a lovely post katy well done and your little girl looks fab 
emma x


----------



## ohmybabybump.

how do you know you're getting pre eclampsia? were you ladies blood pressure's fine until a certain point or what?


----------



## Snugggs

Yes congrats *Katy* and best wishes to you all :hugs:

*Ohmybabybump* - I had severe pre eclampsia with my first. The first signs for me was having pains in my ribs, sort of the top of my stomache but under my ribs. Then i started to get round faced and felt dreadfully ill. I then started to notice i looked puffed up! my face, my ankles, my stomache...everywhere.

I'm not sure how soon my blood pressure elevated as it weren't until the day my son was delivered that i knew how bad i was. My blood pressure was 200 over 100 when they delivered him. Also, i had stopped weeing!, my kidneys and liver had started to fail.

Do you suspect you have the onset of pre eclampsia? If you do, do not hesitate to see someone about it. I waited saying that the pain would pass and continually took pain killers. I had my son at 30 weeks 2lb 12oz!

x


----------



## Cazzyg

How do you know? Well sometimes you don't, which is why your blood pressure and protein are checked regularly.

For me, I had several signs. I have severe nausea which prompted me to see my GP and this led to my first hospital admission. My BP came back down to normal levels with rest and so I was sent home. Then a couple of weeks later, my ankles were swollen and I started to understand what the books mean when they refer to 'just not feeling right'. I was admitted again with high BP and ?Pre eclampsia. Then I had disturbed vision, pain, headaches, sickness and this coincided with me developing sever pre eclampsia.

Symptoms to look out for are:

swelling of hands, feet and face
visual disturbances ( flashing lights, seeing stars, blurred vision)
Nausea
headaches
epigastric pain (pain just below your ribs, especially on the right hand side)


----------



## ohmybabybump.

i am worried because i do have the swelling and also the pain at the top of my bump but my blood pressure is always normal and "perfect"
and i gained 6 lbs in one week, actually in like a day and i just dont feel right at all. i have a headache and my back is killing me idk what it could be. the doctors don't seem to be worried tho


----------

